# Responsabilità



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

*Responsabilità*

Storicamente siamo in un’epoca che porta a rifuggire dalle responsabilità.
Credo che sia perché non si vuole correre il rischio di sentirsi in colpa.
Leghiamo indissolubilmente la responsabilità con la colpa.
È talmente forte questa associazione che qualunque ricerca di responsabilità viene scambiata per colpa e si cerca (per gli altri) una condanna o (una assoluzione) anche quando non vi è il legame.
È così che si rifuggono matrimonio, separazione, scelta di avere figli o, se si fanno, di compiere scelte educative che potrebbero comportare un errore e quindi la... COLPA o, peggio del peggio, il disappunto dei figli, che potrebbero smettere di amare ed essere riconoscenti anche per un paio di giorni.
Potrebbe essere perché in fondo siamo culturalmente cattolici e abbiamo appunto l’idea di colpa e di peccato, ma, avendo nei fatti  abbandonato la religione, non possiamo neanche pensare di poter riparare con la Confessione.
Non so, potrebbe essere una ipotesi.
Fatto è che io vedo che se si cercano responsabilità o si suggerisce di compiere scelte non solo arrivano biografie le cui cronistorie partono dagli antenati che hanno una funzione giustificatoria per le minime scelte compiute, ma che paralizzano ogni scelta futura.
La cosa è particolarmente evidente nel rapporto con i figli ai quali viene delegata ogni scelta, e quindi le conseguenti responsabilità, dallo scegliere la merenda, allo sport pomeridiano, all’abbigliamento, alla pettinatura, fino alla scuola.
Se un bimbetto sceglie una merendina e poi sta male è colpa sua perché non avrebbe dovuto sceglierla.
Ma sti benetti adulti potranno ben prendersi le loro responsabilità e decidere loro cosa devono mangiare i figli, come si devono vestire, quale sport fare e se farlo ecc e smetterla poi di dire che per forza il figlio è stanco perché ha voluto fare xxxx come se un bambino sapesse valutare le caratteristiche di uno sport, metterle in relazione con le proprie risorse fisiche e di tempo! Ho visto bambini con genitori che arrivavano a stento al metro e sessanta iscriversi a basket, condannandosi inevitabilmente all’abbandono dello sport in età adolescenziale, perché gli piaceva, senza alcun coraggio da parte dei genitori di assumersi la responsabilità di scegliere un altro sport, magari senza deprimere il figlio, frustrando la fantasia infantile che quelli che fanno basket sono alti.
Trovate anche voi che sia così?


----------



## Lorella (21 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Storicamente siamo in un’epoca che porta a rifuggire dalle responsabilità.
> Credo che sia perché non si vuole correre il rischio di sentirsi in colpa.
> Leghiamo indissolubilmente la responsabilità con la colpa.
> È talmente forte questa associazione che qualunque ricerca di responsabilità viene scambiata per colpa e si cerca (per gli altri) una condanna o (una assoluzione) anche quando non vi è il legame.
> ...


Assolutamente SI. E' talmente faticoso assumersi una responsabilità, e poi dover investire tempo e fatica per portare avanti un progetto.... ed infine sentirsi anche inadeguati se abbiamo sbagliato qualcosa! E così si rimanda, si rinvia ad un domani che chissà quando verrà oche non verrà mai e diventa solo un alibi per non dover prendere una decisione


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

L’immobilismo porta alla accidia.
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accidia


----------



## Cuore2018 (21 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Storicamente siamo in un’epoca che porta a rifuggire dalle responsabilità.
> Credo che sia perché non si vuole correre il rischio di sentirsi in colpa.
> Leghiamo indissolubilmente la responsabilità con la colpa.
> È talmente forte questa associazione che qualunque ricerca di responsabilità viene scambiata per colpa e si cerca (per gli altri) una condanna o (una assoluzione) anche quando non vi è il legame.
> ...


Hai ragione. Nel rapporto coi figli siamo delle pappemolli. 
Soprattutto in scelte che riguardano la PROPRIA vita, i figli sono variabili importanti che bisogna considerare, ma non al punto di farsi paralizzare.

I figli possono costringerti al compromesso, perché un figlio lo metti al mondo tu e non puoi vivere come se non ci fosse.
Ma non possono diventare un alibi per non compiere scelte che magari in cuor tuo reputi desiderabili. Non si può neanche scaricargli questo peso sulle spalle per non portarselo addosso.

Un figlio è una persona che va considerata e rispettata. Ma un adulto deve essere una guida, deve trainare, e se ogni tanto ció vuol dire seminare sul terreno del figlio qualche frustrazione, ci può stare.
Basta che su quel terreno non ci sia solo quello.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Storicamente siamo in un’epoca che porta a rifuggire dalle responsabilità.
> Credo che sia perché non si vuole correre il rischio di sentirsi in colpa.
> Leghiamo indissolubilmente la responsabilità con la colpa.
> È talmente forte questa associazione che qualunque ricerca di responsabilità viene scambiata per colpa e si cerca (per gli altri) una condanna o (una assoluzione) anche quando non vi è il legame.
> ...


 ti dirò forse perché io ho dovuto sempre fare quello che mi hanno imposto i miei genitori, che con i miei figli ho lasciato loro la possibilità di scelta. Non totale, per evitare ripercussioni negative.
Da piccoli,piccoli, ho imposto,io uno sport,piuttosto che il vestito o la merendina. Però ero attenta nel cogliere le loro reazioni


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti dirò forse perché io ho dovuto sempre fare quello che mi hanno imposto i miei genitori, che con i miei figli ho lasciato loro la possibilità di scelta. Non totale, per evitare ripercussioni negative.
> Da piccoli,piccoli, ho imposto,io uno sport,piuttosto che il vestito o la merendina. Però ero attenta nel cogliere le loro reazioni


Prendersi le responsabilità non significa non ascoltare e non considerare le predilezioni, significa non scaricare il peso della scelta su chi non ha gli elementi di conoscenza e non ha la maturità per compierla.
Anche per la scuola superiore ci sono genitori che lasciano totalmente in mano ai figli la scelta. Ma cosa ne sa un ragazzino di terza media di come si cresce, si matura, come funziona una scuola superiore o come funziona lo studio di una lingua morta?
Si finisce che poi chiederanno consiglio a un coetaneo o (magari!) un adulto autorevole.
Ho sentito madri dire alle figlie dodicenni di fare sesso solo quando lo vorranno loro e non sotto pressione di altri. Questa è una dichiarazione pilatesca che lascia una ragazzina nell’abbandono perché toglie subito di torno la figura genitoriale come persona che ha esperienza e amore per sostenere nelle scelte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendersi le responsabilità non significa non ascoltare e non considerare le predilezioni, significa non scaricare il peso della scelta su chi non ha gli elementi di conoscenza e non ha la maturità per compierla.
> Anche per la scuola superiore ci sono genitori che lasciano totalmente in mano ai figli la scelta. Ma cosa ne sa un ragazzino di terza media di come si cresce, si matura, come funziona una scuola superiore o come funziona lo studio di una lingua morta?
> Si finisce che poi chiederanno consiglio a un coetaneo o (magari!) un adulto autorevole.
> Ho sentito madri dire alle figlie dodicenni di fare sesso solo quando lo vorranno loro e non sotto pressione di altri. Questa è una dichiarazione pilatesca che lascia una ragazzina nell’abbandono perché toglie subito di torno la figura genitoriale come persona che ha esperienza e amore per sostenere nelle scelte.


 la difficoltà di molti genitori ad educare i figli ,oggi,è palese.
Credo che non voglia no avere troppi impegni, che purtroppo/per fortuna i richiedono. Non vogliono complicazioni. Delegano ai figli, alla scuola....
Però quando qualcuno da contro ai figli li difendono sempre, nella scuola è all'ordine del giorno.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la difficoltà di molti genitori ad educare i figli ,oggi,è palese.
> Credo che non voglia no avere troppi impegni, che purtroppo/per fortuna i richiedono. Non vogliono complicazioni. Delegano ai figli, alla scuola....
> Però quando qualcuno da contro ai figli li difendono sempre, nella scuola è all'ordine del giorno.


Non reggono le frustrazioni.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Aprile 2018)

Dare delle responsabilità a un figlio lo aiuta a crescere soprattutto quando sbaglia ... 
Troppo protettivi [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dare delle responsabilità a un figlio lo aiuta a crescere soprattutto quando sbaglia ...
> Troppo protettivi [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]


Temo di non essermi spiegata. Ogni persona acquisisce il senso di responsabilità e sicurezza attraverso prove progressive. Ma significa imparare ad allacciarsi le scarpe entro i 5 anni, non scegliere le scarpe su suggerimento della pubblicità. Responsabilità è farsi lo zaino e fare la propria parte a scuola, non decidere dove fare le vacanze o scegliere cose su cui non ha competenza.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Per essere buoni genitori bisogna essere adulti.
Non può essere un genitore colui che contende al figlio il ruolo nella società.
I genitori devono essere noiosi, pedanti, antiquati, asessuati, reazionari, fascisti, brutti, severi, insomma avere tutte le caratteristiche di distanza emotiva necessaria dei propri figli per poter essere sufficientemente amati ed odiati quando è necessario e rimpianti quando non lo è più.
Devono essere demoliti quando il giovane deve costruire il suo ruolo nella società ed essere cercati come punto di riferimento quando sarà la volta dei nipoti.
Ma soprattutto, ed è quello che manca di più, devono essere presenti.
E questo accade sempre meno sia per il padre (il grande assente della società di un tempo, la cui presenza temporale limitata nella famiglia trovava compensazione nell'amministrazione delle regole) che per la madre (la nuova assente delle famiglie moderne)
Nonni, baby sitter e asili nido hanno preso il posto dei genitori, che tendono a colmare l'assenza temporale per la quale hanno grandi sensi di colpa diventando più permissivi e ansiosi.
Ma anche questo sta cambiando, poiché anche i nonni stanno per diventare i grandi assenti, vuoi per ragioni geografiche che anagrafiche o pensionistiche.
I nuovi genitori oggi tante volte si trovano a educare i figli quando i nonni sono ormai troppo vecchi e hanno a loro volta bisogno di assistenza.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Storicamente siamo in un’epoca che porta a rifuggire dalle responsabilità.
> Credo che sia perché non si vuole correre il rischio di sentirsi in colpa.
> 
> Trovate anche voi che sia così?


No.
Il senso di colpa oggi invece è dominante.
Ci si sente in colpa di non essere mai presenti con i figli.
Soprattutto le madri, che un tempo stavano a casa per educare i figli, oggi hanno dei sensi di colpa fortissimi per questo, perché rispetto alle loro genitrici che vivevano l'esperienza a tempo pieno non si sentono all'altezza del ruolo per come lo hanno appreso quando erano bambine.
A quel punto ogni genitore reagisce diversamente ma soprattutto adottando l'ipercontrollo negli ambiti  negati, come la scuola (dove si fanno le pulci alle insegnanti), delle madri sui padri (ai quali si rimprovera di non comportarsi come loro vorrebbero e, spesso, di essere assenti...Ma i padri son sempre stati assenti, temporalmente parlando!), dei genitori sui nonni o degli stessi hobby, che diventano strumento di educazione e di crescita in sostituzione della comunità (delle madri e dei nonni) di un tempo, oggi scomparsa e della socialità tra coetanei, la cui ampia libertà che era pane per la crescita è sostituita dagli spazi ludici amministrati dagli adulti (tipici dei giochi a squadre, per esempio), che creano figli e figlie in perenne bisogno di ruoli parentali che sappiano colmare le loro insicurezze.
Un rimprovero che spesso sento muovere alle mamme musulmane è di "non controllare i loro bambini, che lasciano scorrazzare in giro da soli, senza tenerli vicini a sé".
Che  fino a 50 anni fa era comportamento comune e abituale anche da noi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Il senso di colpa oggi invece è dominante.
> Ci si sente in colpa di non essere mai presenti con i figli.
> Soprattutto le madri, che un tempo stavano a casa per educare i figli, oggi hanno dei sensi di colpa fortissimi per questo, perché rispetto alle loro genitrici che vivevano l'esperienza a tempo pieno non si sentono all'altezza del ruolo per come lo hanno appreso quando erano bambine.
> ...


A me sembrano tutte recite.
In realtà non c’è alcun senso di colpa, se ci fosse nel tempo libero dal lavoro si starebbe con i figli, non li si accompagnerebbe a mille corsi e non si considererebbe sacrosanto avere tempo per sé per palestra, correre, happy hour e serate con amici. 
Ci mancherebbe non guardarli a vista quella mezz’ora che si passa con loro.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo di non essermi spiegata. Ogni persona acquisisce il senso di responsabilità e sicurezza attraverso prove progressive. Ma significa imparare ad allacciarsi le scarpe entro i 5 anni, non scegliere le scarpe su suggerimento della pubblicità. Responsabilità è farsi lo zaino e fare la propria parte a scuola, non decidere dove fare le vacanze o scegliere cose su cui non ha competenza.



Sempre secondo il proprio punto di vista .. o in base alle possibilità della famiglia.
Ci sono ragazzi che iniziano ad aiutare la famiglia già alle medie..
Come altri se non hanno il cellulare figo si sentono frustrati.
Scegliere le scarpe in base alla pubblicità o quelle alla moda , i miei lo hanno fatto per un certo periodo  poi quando hanno cominciato ad avere problemi ai piedi hanno cambiato il modo di scegliere le scarpe..
Se non si provano sulla pelle certe cose non si apprendono [emoji41]


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *A me sembrano tutte recite*.
> In realtà non c’è alcun senso di colpa, se ci fosse nel tempo libero dal lavoro si starebbe con i figli, non li si accompagnerebbe a mille corsi e non si considererebbe sacrosanto avere tempo per sé per palestra, correre, happy hour e serate con amici.
> Ci mancherebbe non guardarli a vista quella mezz’ora che si passa con loro.


Non si recita un senso di colpa.
Lo si gestisce.
Perché avere dei sensi di colpa dovrebbe negare tutto quello che hai elencato?
Anche avere un amante aumenta genera sensi di colpa, ma lo si fa lo stesso.
Si fa quello che piace o che è necessario, gestendo i sensi di colpa e trovando soluzioni per compensarli.
Un po' come il marito di un tempo che regalava gioielli alla moglie dopo averla tradita.
E un genitore, anche in passato, non si è mai annullato per i figli. Ha sempre avuto una sua vita e dovrebbe mantenerla anche oggi in cui l'onere del reddito familiare spetta ad entrambi i genitori (e il figlio non è più manodopera e fonte di reddito)
Comunque accompagnare i figli ai corsi è uno sbattimento non da poco, oltre al costo, ma lo fa solo chi ha tempo.
E i genitori quando tornano a casa alle 20 di sera (ne conosco! Anche madri) o più, la mezz'ora è di solito quella che precede il sonno dei piccoli, altro che portarli a corsi, che comunque fanno bene, sia perché permettono di fare attività fisica dopo 8 ore di scuola sia perché ampliano le conoscenze e gli orizzonti.
Io conosco bambini compagni di mia figlia che mangiano fin dalle elementari spesso da soli la sera, gestendo la loro vita sociale sui social o davanti alla tv.
Puoi immaginarti con cosa cenino.
Noi abbiamo sempre cenato insieme e anche adesso ci sono serate che stiamo alzati fino alle 22/22,30 a fare i compiti o studiare con nostra figlia, il che oltre a motivarla fa sì che abbia buoni risultati. Il we sempre e solo con lei. Ma siamo fortunati. Il we (e il tempo) almeno noi lo abbiamo. 
Comunque oggi non si potrebbe scrivere un libro come "I ragazzi della via Pàl".
Figli così liberi non ce ne sono più.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Storicamente siamo in un’epoca che porta a rifuggire dalle responsabilità.
> Credo che sia perché non si vuole correre il rischio di sentirsi in colpa.
> Leghiamo indissolubilmente la responsabilità con la colpa.
> È talmente forte questa associazione che qualunque ricerca di responsabilità viene scambiata per colpa e si cerca (per gli altri) una condanna o (una assoluzione) anche quando non vi è il legame.
> ...


Io credo che questo aspetto, calato nel rapporto genitoriale, abbia sfaccettature complesse.

Non sono sicuro che la "fuga dalle responsabilità" di un genitore, che hai ben descritto, quando avviene, si leghi solo alla paura del senso di colpa.

Io vedo in realtà anche tanta sciatteria di base, almeno per i miei parametri.

Vedo che ci si difende ancora molto (troppo per me) dietro il famoso: "embè son bimbi..."

Non si vuole approfondire, si sceglie troppo spesso la via del "tarallucci e vino"

Approfondire ascoltare seguire intervenire,.. è fatica

E implica scendere su terreni pantanosi e insidiosi

E "sporcarsi le mani" appartiene a un modo del fare, al quale si preferisce difendersi dietro i classici e rassicuranti slogan "così fan tutti"
"Son ragazzi" "poi crescono.." etc.. etc... 

PS non vale solo per i rapporti genitori figli


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Storicamente siamo in un’epoca che porta a rifuggire dalle responsabilità.
> Credo che sia perché non si vuole correre il rischio di sentirsi in colpa.
> Leghiamo indissolubilmente la responsabilità con la colpa.
> È talmente forte questa associazione che qualunque ricerca di responsabilità viene scambiata per colpa e si cerca (per gli altri) una condanna o (una assoluzione) anche quando non vi è il legame.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Da qualche decennio è di moda un generico "rispetto" delle esigenze dell'individuo figlio secondo me malamente interpretato. E' una commistione fra senso di colpa per non essere abbastanza presenti e una forma di riverenza, anche condizionata dall'opinione diffusa che *bisogna* lasciarlo scegliere, che a me sa tanto di una debolezza di ruolo che parte, ovviamente, da quella personale.
Vedo che è difficilissimo che qualcuno resca a defilarsi dalle dinamiche dei gruppi genitoriali, vedo omologazione e competizione senza una visione oggettiva della propria realtà con scelte consequenziali. Insomma si fa fatica a ragionare per conto proprio, con la propria testa e con i propri mezzi appoggiandosi alle estemporaneità che si susseguono. 

Il genitore spesso non è adulto egli stesso tant'è che spesso compete col figlio a tutti i livelli non rassegnandosi al ruolo che invece gli compete e che comporta un'assunzione di responsabilità che non è in grado di sostenere e perchè non ha i mezzi per fronteggiare i figli stessi e perchè anche di fronte agli altri, non essenso sicuro di sè, si ritrova in balìa di giudizi e considerazioni che riescono ad intaccare eventuali scelte "diverse" da quelle della massa.


A proposito di separazione, come tutti ne conosco a bizzeffe che non la attuano "per i figli", ma personalmente ci credo poco; nella maggiornaza dei casi è solo un paravento per non caricarsi di una serie di implicazioni che richiedono forza e coraggio, tempo e pazienza, e in quest'epoca in cui tutto è divorato soffermandosi al minimo sui dettagli, è la scelta più comoda e meno impegnativa. Però magari i sensi di colpa arrivano riguardo la propria persona, e allora si prende qua e là quel che capita per ripagarsi del sacrificio fatto in nome della "famiglia" che rimane unita finendo solo per fare un gran casino e confondere i figli ancora di più. Appunto li si lascia seguire mode estemporanee, per esempio, senza coltivare le inclinazioni naturali etc etc. Conosco una ragazza che in cucina è un talento naturale: fin da piccola aveva delle intuizioni pazzesche e azzardava abbinamenti incredibili con un occhio per l'estetica dei piatti formidabile, eppure sta studiando per fare tutt'altro non con buoni risultati seguendo la moda di trucco e parrucco del momento. La madre secondo me non l'ha affatto incoraggiata, anzi, ma mi viene il dubbio che, avendo lei stessa un blog di cucina, non abbia voluto "rivali". 

Sono andata a ruota libera e di fretta, chiedo scusa se non ho articolato benissimo quel che penso. Ciao Brù


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che questo aspetto, calato nel rapporto genitoriale, abbia sfaccettature complesse.
> 
> Non sono sicuro che la "fuga dalle responsabilità" di un genitore, che hai ben descritto, quando avviene, si leghi solo alla paura del senso di colpa.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo anche con te. Quando si fanno notare gravi defaillance comportamentali dei figli non è raro sentirsi rispondere dai genitori "sono ragazzi"; ma se avalliamo che l'essere giovani equivalga ad una normalità oggettivamente scorretta non andiamo da nessuna parte. Magari possiamo dircelo fra adulti, ma a loro non bisogna far passare il messaggio perchè se non hanno nessun muro che li contiene si ritrovano allo sbando, a gironzolare a casaccio appoggiandosi al più forte di turno che solitamente non è il più intelligente,


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I
> 
> Io vedo in realtà anche tanta sciatteria di base, almeno per i *miei parametri.*
> 
> Vedo che ci si difende ancora molto (troppo per me) dietro il famoso: "embè son bimbi..."


A me vengono in mente due figure di padre moderne.
Una è il Tognazzi dei Mostri, che cancella tutte le regole della società e della convivenza per poi finire ucciso dal suo stesso figlio.
L'altra è il Walter Chiari di "Il giovedì", in cui lui, separato e fallito dal punto di vista professionale e sentimentale,  cerca di attrarre il figlio a sé divenendo patetico nel suo tentativo di accrescere la stima e la sua autorevolezza paterna nel poco tempo messagli a disposizione da una madre giganteggiante.
Sono due film che registrano i cambiamenti di ruolo parentale prodotti nell'Italia del dopoguerra, in cui il padre come figura di chi definiva e applicava le regole si stava avviando lentamente a un'uscita di scena, passando il testimone a una società gestita in chiave "materna", ovvero comprensiva e tollerante.
Il padre era il grande assente temporale di un tempo: a lui l'onere del reddito familiare o della difesa del suolo patrio.
La necessità di lunghi periodi lontano da casa (per eventi bellici o perché emigrato lontano in cerca di lavoro) aveva costruito una società che fosse funzionale a tutelare il suo ruolo, una società costruita su regole severe.
Tornare dalla guerra dopo anni e trovare il proprio posto di lavoro occupato dalle donne o la propria fidanzata o moglie con un altro non doveva costituire una paura per chi partiva. 
L'essere gestore delle regole era funzionale a questo stato di cose: lavorare in Belgio e mantenere una moglie fedifraga e i figli magari di altri a casa non era e non è cosa. Non lo era per noi, non lo è per un egiziano o un marocchino oggi.
Nel dopoguerra il graduale ingresso nel mondo del lavoro delle donne, l'assenza di guerre e il benessere hanno mutato questo equilibrio, con la necessità di ridefinire le regole.
Oggi le mamme non usano più lo spauracchio del "Se non fai il bravo lo dico a papà quando torna a casa". 
Perché anche loro, come i papà, non sono a casa tutto il giorno.
A quel punto spetta al resto della "società" definire queste regole.
Ma chi è questa società?
(insegnanti, mass media, social, nonni, allenatori di calcetto etc.)


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sempre secondo il proprio punto di vista .. o in base alle possibilità della famiglia.
> Ci sono ragazzi che iniziano ad aiutare la famiglia già alle medie..
> Come altri se non hanno il cellulare figo si sentono frustrati.
> Scegliere le scarpe in base alla pubblicità o quelle alla moda , i miei lo hanno fatto per un certo periodo  poi quando hanno cominciato ad avere problemi ai piedi hanno cambiato il modo di scegliere le scarpe..
> Se non si provano sulla pelle certe cose non si apprendono [emoji41]


Ragazzi?
Allacciarsi le scarpe è cosa da bambini.
Avere le scarpe di un certo tipo per omologarsi è da adolescenti.
Ogni età ha le proprie responsabilità.
Non è che ti devi difendere.
È una riflessione su comportamenti diffusi.
Altrimenti possiamo anche sostenere che si deve tradire per capire che non si fa.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non si recita un senso di colpa.
> Lo si gestisce.
> Perché avere dei sensi di colpa dovrebbe negare tutto quello che hai elencato?
> Anche avere un amante aumenta genera sensi di colpa, ma lo si fa lo stesso.
> ...


Abbiamo una idea diversa di senso di colpa.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

Forse in realtà vi è una attribuzione di responsabilità ai figli, quella di far contenti i genitori.
Se ne fanno talmente pochi e devono essere un buon investimento e crescere socievoli, sportivi, eleganti che facciano fare bella figura!


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse in realtà vi è una attribuzione di responsabilità ai figli, quella di far contenti i genitori.
> Se ne fanno talmente pochi e devono essere un buon investimento e crescere socievoli, sportivi, eleganti che facciano fare bella figura!


Allora come dovrebbero crescere?
Obesi, musoni, sciatti, ignoranti, teppisti?
Certo che, da sempre, i figli sono anche una soddisfazione per i genitori se vanno bene a scuola, se sono brillanti, sportivi e tutto il resto e una preoccupazione se "vengono su male".
Poi gli si vuole bene lo stesso sempre...
Ma l'educazione è anche pretendere che studino a scuola, si comportino educatamente e abbiano cura e rispetto per il proprio corpo.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo una idea diversa di senso di colpa.


Non ce ne sono molte.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senso_di_colpa
Io mi rifaccio a queste.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazzi?
> Allacciarsi le scarpe è cosa da bambini.
> Avere le scarpe di un certo tipo per omologarsi è da adolescenti.
> Ogni età ha le proprie responsabilità.
> ...


Ci sono azioni e sensazioni che anche se è risaputo che fanno del male comunque si compiono per provare che si è migliori o per curiosità.
Quando installai la stufa a pellet a casa tutti erano preoccupati per i bambini .. dopo tutte le raccomandazioni del caso e tutti gli accorgimenti presi per non farli avvicinare alla stufa comunque si sono scottati almeno una volta ..
dopo hanno capito sulla loro pelle e non ci sono stati più problemi..
Tanto per dire che certe esperienze fanno crescere molto più velocemente. 
Non essere così drastica sul Tradimento ... Si inizia dai primi amori a provare certe sensazioni e certe delusioni ... Poi sta all'individuo scegliere come comportarsi nel futuro..


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo anche con te. Quando si fanno notare gravi defaillance comportamentali dei figli non è raro sentirsi rispondere dai genitori "sono ragazzi"; ma se avalliamo che l'essere giovani equivalga ad una normalità oggettivamente scorretta non andiamo da nessuna parte. Magari possiamo dircelo fra adulti, ma a loro non bisogna far passare il messaggio perchè se non hanno nessun muro che li contiene si ritrovano allo sbando, a gironzolare a casaccio appoggiandosi al più forte di turno che solitamente non è il più intelligente,


Sono proprio approcci diversi, io non credo esista quello giusto, di certo mi sconcerto a volte

Ricordo una volta una coppia di amici (diciamo così) belli tranquilli a zonzo per bancarelle, il figlio avrà avuto 8 anni, si stava agitando e smanaccando a un palmo da una piastra rovente per fare le crepes, senza copertura

Lo dissi alla madre, che guardava altrove, dicendo che se scivolava o perdeva un minimo l'equilibrio ci finiva sopra

Mi rispose seraficamente: "ma perché dovrebbe scivolare?"

Ecco.. io pensavo di farle un piacere (io al suo posto avrei ringraziato e sarei intervenuto) e invece a conti fatti, a dirglielo le feci un dispetto.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono proprio approcci diversi, io non credo esista quello giusto, di certo mi sconcerto a volte
> 
> Ricordo una volta una coppia di amici (diciamo così) belli tranquilli a zonzo per bancarelle, il figlio avrà avuto 8 anni, si stava agitando e smanaccando a un palmo da una piastra rovente per fare le crepes, senza copertura
> 
> ...


Hai messo in dubbio la sua capacità di portare avanti il suo ruolo.
Le hai fatto da padre rimproverandola di non sapere fare da madre.
Ma perché non lo hai detto al padre? (che tra l'altro, perché non ha pensato lui a rimproverare la moglie?)
L'abolizione del sistema di regole comporta anche il fatto che ci sono tanti bambini seduti davanti in auto senza cintura. Morte sicura in caso di incidente a causa dell'airbag.
La regola c'è, ma la tolleranza vince. "Sai, se no piange, lui ha bisogno di giocare libero, non la vuole, è una forma di costrizione, bisogna capirlo, è un bambino...".
In macchina mia non si sale se non si mette la cintura.
:carneval:
Sto diventando il Brega di Un sacco bello...
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9-AIk8N3co


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hai messo in dubbio la sua capacità di portare avanti il suo ruolo.
> Le hai fatto da padre rimproverandola di non sapere fare da madre.
> L'abolizione del sistema di regole comporta anche il fatto che ci sono tanti bambini seduti davanti in auto senza cintura. Morte sicura in caso di incidente a causa dell'airbag.
> La regola c'è, ma la tolleranza vince. "Sai, se no piange, lui ha bisogno di giocare libero, non la vuole, è una forma di costrizione...".
> ...


Sono quasi certo che l'ha percepita così... come dici tu

Però fu una percezione sua.. 

Alla fine si stava distraendo.. ci poteva stare che non si accorgesse di una situazione di potenziale pericolo del figlio

Però questo è un indicatore, quello che è "scomodo" c'è chi lo rifiuta, anche se è sensato, nella misura in cui costringe a mettersi in discussione con se stessi.

Il mio tono non fu certo da "madre ingrata e degenere"

Però ciascuno è giusto che tratti i segnali dall'esterno come più a lui confà

Alla fine, se disgraziatamente ci finiva sopra, il figliolo era il suo..


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono quasi certo che l'ha percepita così... come dici tu
> 
> Però fu una percezione sua..
> 
> ...


Non propriamente. Il figlio non è proprietà dei genitori. Loro hanno il dovere di tutelarlo ed educarlo.
E tu hai fatto bene a farle notare il pericolo.
Perché non lo hai detto al padre?
E perché il padre non è intervenuto?


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I genitori devono essere noiosi, pedanti, antiquati, asessuati, reazionari, fascisti, brutti, severi, insomma avere tutte le caratteristiche di distanza emotiva necessaria dei propri figli per poter essere sufficientemente amati ed odiati quando è necessario e rimpianti quando non lo è più.
> Devono essere demoliti quando il giovane deve costruire il suo ruolo nella società ed essere cercati come punto di riferimento quando sarà la volta dei nipoti.


Boh. Ma anche no.

La mia psicologa diceva che l'esigenza di opporsi al genitore emerge sempre nell'adolescenza e determina un comportamento ambivalente da parte del ragazzo: voglio in qualche modo 'tradirti' ma ho bisogno di te, del tuo calore, del tuo conforto, delle tue parole, quando ne avrò bisogno.

Un genitore non deve essere noioso o fascista o reazionario o severo. Deve essere AUTENTICO. Una persona vera di cui avere stima. Con cui ci si può scontrare, a volte, ma con cui si può dialogare e avere anche momenti di tenerezza e conforto, quando è il caso.
Senza la stima non si costruisce alcun rapporto educativo. 

Un genitore deve avere le spalle abbastanza forti per sopportare le sfide, incassare alcuni colpi e accogliere lo stesso figlio che 10 minuti prima lo ha fatto incazzare a morte.

Non è una roba semplice. La difficoltà sta proprio qui, temo.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Boh. Ma anche no.
> 
> La mia psicologa diceva che l'esigenza di opporsi al genitore emerge sempre nell'adolescenza e determina un comportamento ambivalente da parte del ragazzo: voglio in qualche modo 'tradirti' ma ho bisogno di te, del tuo calore, del tuo conforto, delle tue parole, quando ne avrò bisogno.
> 
> ...


Un genitore deve essere un genitore. E se questo vuole dire anche fare il Brega della situazione, ovvero essere autentico in quel modo, non vi sono problemi.
Il genitore non deve manifestare paura del distacco del figlio  tentando di colmare la distanza che si crea nell'adolescenza mettendosi sullo stesso piano, perché rende solo al figlio più impegnativo il percorso di distacco.
La stima nell'adolescenza per un genitore non deve essere un problema: un padre può sembrare ottuso, antico, fascista, repressivo, tutto quello che vuoi, e magari essere bilanciato da una madre più accogliente e comprensiva.
Ma, come hai detto tu, deve rappresentare sé stesso.
Io vedo invece molti genitori oggi che hanno molta paura del distacco dei loro figli, che sono diventati il centro della loro vita, arrivando al punto da ridefinire le regole (sono i figli che decidono, non i genitori).
Io, da sempre, faccio scelte perché mia figlia si renda autonoma. Ma le regole le stabilisco io con lei.
Sai quante volte mi contestano le mamme "Eh, ma non vorrai mica fare il padre all'antica e...".
Io sono padre. E penso a fare il padre. Lascio alle madri il pensare a fare le madri.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non propriamente. Il figlio non è proprietà dei genitori. Loro hanno il dovere di tutelarlo ed educarlo.
> E tu hai fatto bene a farle notare il pericolo.
> Perché non lo hai detto al padre?
> E perché il padre non è intervenuto?


Beh.. ritenendo la madre "non interdetta" , aveva lei tutta la possibilità di dirlo al padre

Se lo avessi detto al padre, era come dire: "già l'ho detto alla deficiente di tua moglie, e gli ho fatto anche un dispetto a dirglielo"

Io sto nel mio, ho fatto quel che dovevo fare per la mia serenità


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. ritenendo la madre "non interdetta" , aveva lei tutta la possibilità di dirlo al padre
> 
> Se lo avessi detto al padre, era come dire: "già l'ho detto alla deficiente di tua moglie, e gli ho fatto anche un dispetto a dirglielo"
> 
> Io sto nel mio, ho fatto quel che dovevo fare per la mia serenità


Tu hai fatto bene.
Diciamo che probabilmente il padre non contava un cazzo in quella coppia e che se anche lui l'avesse fatto notare alla moglie avrebbe ricevuto la stessa risposta.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Allora come dovrebbero crescere?
> Obesi, musoni, sciatti, ignoranti, teppisti?
> Certo che, da sempre, i figli sono anche una soddisfazione per i genitori se vanno bene a scuola, se sono brillanti, sportivi e tutto il resto e una preoccupazione se "vengono su male".
> Poi gli si vuole bene lo stesso sempre...
> Ma l'educazione è anche pretendere che studino a scuola, si comportino educatamente e abbiano cura e rispetto per il proprio corpo.


Veramente no. Non era per nulla così.
Per i miei genitori e neppure per gli altri dei miei coetanei. Bastava che fossero onesti.
Per quanto mi riguarda ovviamente ho sempre ammirato dei miei figli che sono tanto belli, nella consapevolezza della assoluta soggettività del mio sguardo. Me ne sono talmente poco vantata che fino a poco tempo fa non avevo neppure foto con me.
 Non mi sono mai aspettato altro che facessero quello che è giusto rispettando se stessi e gli altri, ma nel senso di essere brave persone,  e poi potevano essere arruffoni (come me del resto) pigri, studiosi o no, sportivi o no. Ora sì sono orgogliosa di quello che sono che attribuisco a loro e anche a me per aver accettato che fossero se stessi. 
Altra cosa di tanti figli per i quali ci si aspetta una vita compensativa delle frustrazioni dei genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ci sono azioni e sensazioni che anche se è risaputo che fanno del male comunque si compiono per provare che si è migliori o per curiosità.
> Quando installai la stufa a pellet a casa tutti erano preoccupati per i bambini .. dopo tutte le raccomandazioni del caso e tutti gli accorgimenti presi per non farli avvicinare alla stufa comunque si sono scottati almeno una volta ..
> dopo hanno capito sulla loro pelle e non ci sono stati più problemi..
> Tanto per dire che certe esperienze fanno crescere molto più velocemente.
> Non essere così drastica sul Tradimento ... Si inizia dai primi amori a provare certe sensazioni e certe delusioni ... Poi sta all'individuo scegliere come comportarsi nel futuro..


Io ero preoccupata che cadessero dal balcone. E no, non sono caduti. Non credo che avrebbero imparato qualcosa.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto bene.
> Diciamo che probabilmente il padre non contava un cazzo in quella coppia e che se anche lui l'avesse fatto notare alla moglie avrebbe ricevuto la stessa risposta.


Credo sia un padre molto diverso da te o da me

Probabilmente mi avrebbe guardato con compassione, come a dirmi:" ma che problemi ti fai? Le cose nella vita vanno sempre bene.."


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente no. Non era per nulla così.
> Per i miei genitori e neppure per gli altri dei miei coetanei. *Bastava che fossero onesti.*
> Per quanto mi riguarda ovviamente ho sempre ammirato dei miei figli che sono tanto belli, nella consapevolezza della assoluta soggettività del mio sguardo. Me ne sono talmente poco vantata che fino a poco tempo fa non avevo neppure foto con me.
> Non mi sono mai aspettato altro che facessero quello che è giusto rispettando se stessi e gli altri, ma nel senso di essere brave persone,  e poi potevano essere arruffoni (come me del resto) pigri, studiosi o no, sportivi o no. Ora sì sono orgogliosa di quello che sono che attribuisco a loro e anche a me per aver accettato che fossero se stessi.
> Altra cosa di tanti figli per i quali ci si aspetta una vita compensativa delle frustrazioni dei genitori.


E non era questa già una grande ambizione?
In passato a 14 anni si andava a lavorare. Bastava essere onesti e lo si trovava.
Era il parametro passe-partout per tutto di un mondo semplice.
Oggi non è più così.
Magari fosse come una volta!


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo sia un padre molto diverso da te o da me
> 
> Probabilmente mi avrebbe guardato con compassione, come a dirmi:" ma che problemi ti fai? Le cose nella vita vanno sempre bene.."


Conosco il tipo...:carneval:
Non poteva che essere così.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E non è questa già una grande ambizione?
> In passato a 14 anni si andava a lavorare. Bastava essere onesti e lo si trovava.
> Era il parametro passe-partout per tutto.
> Oggi non è più così.


No essere onesti è il minimo.
Ed è anche il massimo.
Penso che dovrebbe essere il senso della vita. Non ci si dovrebbe sentire né anomali né eroi per esserlo.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No essere onesti è il minimo.
> Ed è anche il massimo.
> Penso che dovrebbe essere il senso della vita. Non ci si dovrebbe sentire né anomali né eroi per esserlo.


Oggi trovi lavoro essendo solo onesto?
Di sicuro non fai carriera.
La competitività è molto più accentuata di un tempo e devi avere strumenti adeguati.
Non c'è più posto per tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi trovi lavoro essendo onesto?
> Di sicuro non fai carriera.


La carriera non mi ha mai interessato.
Può essere un effetto collaterale del fare con passione ciò che si fa.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ero preoccupata che cadessero dal balcone. E no, non sono caduti. Non credo che avrebbero imparato qualcosa.


Come sei estrema


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La carriera non mi ha mai interessato.
> Può essere un effetto collaterale del fare con passione ciò che si fa.


Nel privato scordati di non essere ambizioso.
Se non lo sei lo paghi.


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un genitore deve essere un genitore. E se questo vuole dire anche fare il Brega della situazione, ovvero essere autentico in quel modo, non vi sono problemi.
> Il genitore non deve manifestare paura del distacco del figlio  tentando di colmare la distanza che si crea nell'adolescenza mettendosi sullo stesso piano, perché rende solo al figlio più impegnativo il percorso di distacco.
> La stima nell'adolescenza per un genitore non deve essere un problema: un padre può sembrare ottuso, antico, fascista, repressivo, tutto quello che vuoi, e magari essere bilanciato da una madre più accogliente e comprensiva.
> Ma, come hai detto tu, deve rappresentare sé stesso.
> ...


Stabilire delle regole è fondamentale. Fin da subito.
Temo che molti genitori non mettano paletti ben definiti non solo perché hanno paura di perdere i loro figli, ma perché non hanno voglia.
Facendo il mio lavoro vedo molti genitori che dimostrano un'insensata severità in certi frangenti, e una sbalorditiva pigrizia educativa in altri. Educare costa fatica, vuol dire stare sempre sul pezzo, anche quando sei stanca e non hai energie. Non tutti sono motivati.

Altri lasciano che a dettare le regole siano i figli, fin dalla culla. Guarda caso, tutte le mamme che conosco che allattando dicevano "è mio figlio che deciderà quando smettere", si sono ritrovati figli ingestibili, completamente insofferenti a qualsiasi imposizione da parte del genitore.

Ma io sono profondamente convinta che la regola non serva a nulla se non poggia su una base fatta di amore, affetto, stima e considerazione.
Se tu imponi una regola a un adolescente, senza che questo abbia una visione positiva, amorevole, e quindi autorevole, di te, l'adolescente potrá temerti e apparentemente, rispettare la tua volontà.
Ma appena svoltato l'angolo, sarà libero di combinare le peggio cose.

L'educazione passa attraverso le regole, ma anche l'ascolto. E quando serve il dialogo.
Non è che dialogando si diventi amici o si perda il proprio ruolo. Anche nel dialogo e nell'ascolto reciproco possono essere ben definiti ruoli e confini.
La bravura dell'educatore sta proprio nel tracciare questi confini anche all'interno di un rapporto disteso e non necessariamente conflittuale.

Poi ovvio che il momento di scontro ci sarà. Nel momento in cui metti un limite, chi è limitato proverá a scavalcarlo o, almeno, a lamentarsene.
Non esiste un rapporto educativo efficace senza un conflitto.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Stabilire delle regole è fondamentale. Fin da subito.
> Temo che molti genitori non mettano paletti ben definiti non solo perché hanno paura di perdere i loro figli, ma perché non hanno voglia.
> Facendo il mio lavoro vedo molti genitori che dimostrano un'insensata severità in certi frangenti, e una sbalorditiva pigrizia educativa in altri. Educare costa fatica, vuol dire stare sempre sul pezzo, anche quando sei stanca e non hai energie. Non tutti sono motivati.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che questo aspetto, calato nel rapporto genitoriale, abbia sfaccettature complesse.
> 
> Non sono sicuro che la "fuga dalle responsabilità" di un genitore, che hai ben descritto, quando avviene, si leghi solo alla paura del senso di colpa.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Spesso è proprio mancanza di voglia e di sbattersi. Cercare di contrastare la volontà di un figlio può essere faticoso e frustrante.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nel privato scordati di non essere ambizioso.
> Se non lo sei lo paghi.


Dipende.
Mio figlio sta vedendo riconosciuta la sua competenza senza dover sgomitare.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Stabilire delle regole è fondamentale. Fin da subito.
> Temo che molti genitori non mettano paletti ben definiti non solo perché hanno paura di perdere i loro figli, ma perché non hanno voglia.
> Facendo il mio lavoro vedo molti genitori che dimostrano un'insensata severità in certi frangenti, e una sbalorditiva pigrizia educativa in altri. Educare costa fatica, vuol dire stare sempre sul pezzo, anche quando sei stanca e non hai energie. Non tutti sono motivati.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Esatto. Spesso è proprio mancanza di voglia e di sbattersi. Cercare di contrastare la volontà di un figlio può essere faticoso e frustrante.


E non solo..

Anche la "forza" di dar seguito alle proprie promesse, quando queste comportano commistione con i propri "interessi"

Io vedo più di un amico/a fare "minacce a salve" verso i figli, tipo: "domani niente mare"

Poi.. c'è un problema.. che al mare non ci dovrebbero andare nemmeno loro (i genitori), e allora... Beh.. che vuoi fare 

Io non minaccio mai.

Dico la punizione DOPO e non punisco quasi mai

Ma se la dico, poi eseguo

Una sola volta è bastata, anni fa, mio figlio ancora la ricorda, una domenica a piangere in salotto, dovevamo andare in una villa con piscina a giocare tutto il giorno con i suoi amici, e noi a passare belle ore con i nostri

Niente. Tutti in casa (saranno stati 40 gradi)

Ogni tanto andavo in salotto a dirgli a lui che piangeva "ecco.. pensa adesso i tuoi amici come si divertono in piscina.. e piangi per bene che ti fa bene" 

Se minacci a salve e ti rimangi le tue intenzioni, come genitore, almeno da quel punto di vista, sei sputtanato, agli occhi del figlio


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E non solo..
> 
> Anche la "forza" di dar seguito alle proprie promesse, quando queste comportano commistione con i propri "interessi"
> 
> ...


Devo rivedere qualcosa.
Mio figlio attualmente si mette a ridere, quando gli minaccio una punizione....
So che non andrebbero minacciate, ma giustamente eseguite.
In questo mi devo proprio migliorare  (davanti a un bimbo di tre anni molto spesso mi scappa da ridere, ma è sbagliato).


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Devo rivedere qualcosa.
> Mio figlio attualmente si mette a ridere, quando gli minaccio una punizione....
> So che non andrebbero minacciate, ma giustamente eseguite.
> In questo mi devo proprio migliorare  (davanti a un bimbo di tre anni molto spesso mi scappa da ridere, ma è sbagliato).


Eh sì.. pensaci, davvero è importante secondo me

In 5 km in auto quest'anno con una amica e il figlio a bordo ho visto trasformata una promessa (oggi niente piscina) condita di insulti del bimbo alla mamma (vaffanculo stronza io ci vado) a canticchiare insieme sulle onde di Rovazzi (ovviamente è andato in piscina)

È sbagliatissimo

Meglio una punizione "piccola" ma che si attui con serietà

I figlioli imparano alla svelta


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. pensaci, davvero è importante secondo me
> 
> In 5 km in auto quest'anno con una amica e il figlio a bordo ho visto trasformata una promessa (oggi niente piscina) condita di insulti del bimbo alla mamma (vaffanculo stronza io ci vado) a canticchiare insieme sulle onde di Rovazzi (ovviamente è andato in piscina)
> 
> ...


Non raccontare queste cose che mi rovini la giornata. :unhappy:


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. pensaci, davvero è importante secondo me
> 
> In 5 km in auto quest'anno *con una amica* e il figlio a bordo ho visto trasformata una promessa (oggi niente piscina) condita di insulti del bimbo alla mamma (vaffanculo stronza io ci vado) a canticchiare insieme sulle onde di Rovazzi (ovviamente è andato in piscina)
> 
> ...


Skorpio, ripeto la domanda, ma i padri - che dovrebbero essere quelli normativi - dove sono?
Se mia moglie facesse così - e non fa così - io la cazzierei.
Dopo aver cazziato il figlio, si intende, e in separata sede.
Oh, ma le parolacce... no, eh.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non raccontare queste cose che mi rovini la giornata. :unhappy:


Eh pensa io che avevo mio figlio dentro l'auto..

E poi devi spiegare.. e spiegare..


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

In una famiglia classica i ruoli si esprimevano attraverso codici differenti.
Più accogliente e protettivo quello materno, più severo e normativo quello paterno.
L'equilibrio tra le due componenti determinava le caratteristiche dell'individuo secondo un ruolo privato e sociale.
In tempi recenti il ruolo del padre è stato destrutturato lasciando sul podio solo quello materno e questo ha gettato discredito sull'intera componente adulta parentale a causa della rottura dei legami intergenerazionali.
Senza una "guida" equilibrata i giovani sono facile preda delle seduzioni edonistico-consumistiche che vengono accolte senza più filtro.
La storia raccontata da Skorpio ne è la dimostrazione.
Senza più padri, e senza più trasmissione normativa da parte loro, le madri si possono tranquillamente sottomettere.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In una famiglia classica i ruoli si esprimevano attraverso codici differenti.
> Più accogliente e protettivo quello materno, più severo e normativo quello paterno.
> L'equilibrio tra le due componenti determinava le caratteristiche dell'individuo secondo un ruolo privato e sociale.
> In tempi recenti il ruolo del padre è stato destrutturato lasciando sul podio solo quello materno e questo ha gettato discredito sull'intera componente adulta parentale a causa della rottura dei legami intergenerazionali.
> ...


Credo che in realtà le madri debbano essere contemporaneamente madri e padri ed è difficile trovare un equilibrio. 
I padri invece fanno i complici dei figli e i fidanzati delle figlie :facepalm:


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, ripeto la domanda, ma i padri - che dovrebbero essere quelli normativi - dove sono?
> Se mia moglie facesse così - e non fa così - io la cazzierei.
> Dopo aver cazziato il figlio, si intende, e in separata sede.
> Oh, ma le parolacce... no, eh.


Il padre in questa circostanza era a circa 400 Km

Ma se ci fosse stato avrebbe detto che il figlio era poverino, e che lei aveva esagerato

E ovviamente niente punizione

Anzi, premio sottobanco


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E non solo..
> 
> Anche la "forza" di dar seguito alle proprie promesse, quando queste comportano commistione con i propri "interessi"
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.

Io una volta, quando mia figlia aveva 4-5 anni, le avevo detto che avrei regalato agli amichetti sotto casa i giochi fuori posto se lei non li avesse rimessi in ordine dopo aver giocato. Non ha messo a posto, sfidandomi (mia figlia da piccola era bella tosta), così ho fatto il sacco e l'ho portato giù, distribuendo a tutti i giochi. Ce n'erano di belli, alcuni nuovi, altri regalati, a cui anch'io tenevo molto. I bambini più grandicelli mi guardavano come se fossi un mostro. Mi piangeva il cuore a darli via, ma ormai dovevo farlo.

Da quel giorno mia figlia ha sempre messo regolarmente a posto la camera (anzi, quando avevano la stanza in comune, la metteva a posto pure per il fratello ). Ma io ho imparato a minacciare (e poi dare) castighi adeguati al tipo di 'mancanza'.

Anche se ogni tanto anche adesso li minaccio di buttare i cellulari dalla finestra


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. pensaci, davvero è importante secondo me
> 
> In 5 km in auto quest'anno con una amica e il figlio a bordo ho visto trasformata una promessa (oggi niente piscina) condita di insulti del bimbo alla mamma (vaffanculo stronza io ci vado) a canticchiare insieme sulle onde di Rovazzi (ovviamente è andato in piscina)


Queste sono le cose che mi fanno imbufalire


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Io una volta, quando mia figlia aveva 4-5 anni, le avevo detto che avrei regalato agli amichetti sotto casa i giochi fuori posto se lei non li avesse rimessi in ordine dopo aver giocato. Non ha messo a posto, sfidandomi (mia figlia da piccola era bella tosta), così ho fatto il sacco e l'ho portato giù, distribuendo a tutti i giochi. Ce n'erano di belli, alcuni nuovi, altri regalati, a cui anch'io tenevo molto. I bambini più grandicelli mi guardavano come se fossi un mostro. Mi piangeva il cuore a darli via, ma ormai dovevo farlo.
> 
> ...


È proprio così.. è decidere di "fare sul serio" e trasmettere questo

Io non amo fare il pagliaccio promettendo o minacciando cose che poi mi rimangio dopo 6 ore

Questo in generale, ma col figlio assume carattere educativo

Non ho mai più punito mio figlio, mai più.. non voglio essere "minaccioso" per ottenere l'ascolto o il rispetto

E sono estremamente permissivo in genere, però se dico che "non va fatto" spiego anche il perché, sempre

Ed è sempre un perché che "ha un perché" e non un "perché lo dico io"


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che in realtà le madri debbano essere contemporaneamente madri e padri ed è difficile trovare un equilibrio.
> I padri invece fanno i complici dei figli e i fidanzati delle figlie :facepalm:


È proprio questo il problema.
Codice paterno e materno non possono essere rappresentati dalla stessa persona ed è la loro contemporanea presenza e
 complementarità nelle due figure parentali a determinare l'apprendimento di accoglienza e norma.
Il rimprovero che si fa oggi alla società è di avere creato uno squilibrio del codice materno rispetto a quello paterno.
In pratica siamo diventati una società accogliente, che nega i conflitti a favore della comprensione ma non è in grado più di stabilire e rendere efficaci le regole. 
Una società in cui comanda Andromaca ma dove si accetta che tutti gli uomini siano Paride.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il padre in questa circostanza era a circa 400 Km
> 
> Ma se ci fosse stato avrebbe detto che il figlio era poverino, e che lei aveva esagerato
> 
> ...


Ci avrei scommesso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Mio figlio sta vedendo riconosciuta la sua competenza senza dover sgomitare.


ambizione per me non è sgomitare ma la molla per crescere ed evolversi,in assenza di ambizione si cresce poco


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ambizione per me non è sgomitare ma la molla per crescere ed evolversi,in assenza di ambizione si cresce poco


Ambizione rispetto a se stessi.
Altro se è un effetto collaterale.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Io una volta, quando mia figlia aveva 4-5 anni, le avevo detto che avrei regalato agli amichetti sotto casa i giochi fuori posto se lei non li avesse rimessi in ordine dopo aver giocato. Non ha messo a posto, sfidandomi (mia figlia da piccola era bella tosta), così ho fatto il sacco e l'ho portato giù, distribuendo a tutti i giochi. Ce n'erano di belli, alcuni nuovi, altri regalati, a cui anch'io tenevo molto. I bambini più grandicelli mi guardavano come se fossi un mostro. Mi piangeva il cuore a darli via, ma ormai dovevo farlo.
> 
> ...


Minaccia che mai avrei fatto sia perché non mi interessa proprio il riordino a comando, sia perché è una cosa che mai avrei messo in atto.
Non ho mai minacciato nulla che non ritenessi realizzabile.
In effetti credo di non aver mai dato punizioni.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Minaccia che mai avrei fatto sia perché non mi interessa proprio il riordino a comando, sia perché è una cosa che mai avrei messo in atto.
> Non ho mai minacciato nulla che non ritenessi realizzabile.
> In effetti credo di non aver mai dato punizioni.


Io personalmente credo che la minaccia sia uno strumento veramente deleterio a livello educativo, diseduca alla libertà nel senso più ampio e profondo

Per me educare è "rendere consapevoli che ogni azione avrà delle logiche conseguenze"

Questo sempre.

"Minacciare" che vuol dire "anticipare" una precisa conseguenza, è strumento di condizionamento, di persuasione, è il contrario della libertà.

Se poi nemmeno la si attuasse, (cosa molto frequente, a quanto vedo)  la perdita di "credibilità" nel tempo è garantita


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Minaccia che mai avrei fatto sia perché non mi interessa proprio il riordino a comando, sia perché è una cosa che mai avrei messo in atto.
> Non ho mai minacciato nulla che non ritenessi realizzabile.
> In effetti credo di non aver mai dato punizioni.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Io personalmente credo che la minaccia sia uno strumento veramente deleterio a livello educativo, diseduca alla libertà nel senso più ampio e profondo
> 
> Per me educare è "rendere consapevoli che ogni azione avrà delle logiche conseguenze"
> 
> ...


Purtroppo non sempre si agisce nel pieno della lucidità, beati voi che ci riuscite.
Io coi miei figli ho fatto sempre diversi errori, sempre in buona fede peró. Educare è un cammino che si impara strada facendo, misurandosi anche con le proprie debolezze.

Per me fare la mamma, così come fare l'insegnante, è sempre stato faticoso, ma mi ha aiutato a mettermi in discussione, cosa che reputo fondamentale per ogni buon educatore.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sempre si agisce nel pieno della lucidità, beati voi che ci riuscite.
> Io coi miei figli ho fatto sempre diversi errori, sempre in buona fede peró. Educare è un cammino che si impara strada facendo, misurandosi anche con le proprie debolezze.
> 
> Per me fare la mamma, così come fare l'insegnante, è sempre stato faticoso, ma mi ha aiutato a mettermi in discussione, cosa che reputo fondamentale per ogni buon educatore.


Errori ne faccio e ne ho fatti parecchi, personalmente..

Questa cosa specifica del "non ventilare" azioni in conseguenza di... mi viene spontanea, Perché non uso mai questo sistema in genere, con nessuno

Agisco direttamente senza annunci particolari, eventualmente 

Ma non so se sia un pregio :rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Errori ne faccio e ne ho fatti parecchi, personalmente..
> 
> Questa cosa specifica del "non ventilare" azioni in conseguenza di... mi viene spontanea, Perché non uso mai questo sistema in genere, con nessuno
> 
> ...


In un rapporto educativo consolidato si sa che ad ogni disobbedienza grave o azione negativa corrisponde una 'sanzione', non è necessario esplicitarlo ogni volta.

Sicuramente con un bambino piccolo è un percorso fatto di prove ed errori. Si prova, si sbaglia, si torna sui propri passi e si aggiusta il tiro.

A me almeno capitava così. Direi che nel mio caso ha funzionato lo stesso.


----------

